# Gigi Hadid - wearing a see-through dress while walking the runway for Fendi S/S 2017 Milan Fashion Week 22.09.2016 x19



## brian69 (23 Sep. 2016)

​


----------



## ass20 (23 Sep. 2016)

Thanks so much for Gigi


----------



## Voyeurfriend (23 Sep. 2016)

Wunderbare Einblicke!


----------



## stuftuf (23 Sep. 2016)

herrlich.... auch wenn die Möpse irgendwie schief sind


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2016)

Reizend :thx: dir


----------



## Tittelelli (23 Sep. 2016)

stuftuf schrieb:


> herrlich.... auch wenn die Möpse irgendwie schief sind



da ist ja wohl wieder Handarbeit bei Dir angesagt:WOW::WOW:


----------



## comatron (24 Sep. 2016)

stuftuf schrieb:


> herrlich.... auch wenn die Möpse irgendwie schief sind



Vielleicht ist der eine schon ein wenig älter.


----------



## gelion (9 Okt. 2016)

So beautiful


----------



## Kussnuss (30 Dez. 2016)

Gimme an Copper-Kiss!
:thx:


----------



## BlueLynne (31 Dez. 2016)

:thx:schön für die Transparenz


----------



## Satankas (13 Jan. 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## by1482 (15 Jan. 2017)

Vielen Dank für Gigi!!


----------

